# 3m reflective thread



## luckydog2 (Apr 15, 2010)

I have an customer who needs reflective thread and EMS supply catalogs. I did an internet search and couldn't find it at the thread suppliers there. Has anyone sles found it??


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I ordered a sample from China. It never arrived.

US companies told me it doesn't exist.


----------



## tony song (Jun 12, 2014)

luckydog2 said:


> I have an customer who needs reflective thread and EMS supply catalogs. I did an internet search and couldn't find it at the thread suppliers there. Has anyone sles found it??


Dear Sir,

This is tony from Simthread co., ltd from China, we are professional manufacturer of embroidery thread since 190s.

We could offer you the 5000yard reflective thread with grey color. the price is about 130 usd/cone. How many do you need? my email is [email protected]

welcome for your inquiry.

Shenzhen Simthread Co., Ltd.
P.0086-755-83000912
F.0086-755-83000913
www.simthread.com
http://siminc.en.alibaba.com/
Skype:tony2007174125
Add:Room1210, nanxian commercial square, meilong Rd, minzhi, longhua, shenzhen China 518131


----------

